# My betta fish, Senpai



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

This is Senpai, my male crowntail

:-D


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

I love crowntails. That second photo is so great.


----------



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Love the colors. Handsome boy.


----------



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, he is very handsome lol


----------



## BettaNamedHerbert (Nov 23, 2014)

Beautiful. I usually go for the double tails, and have never owned a crowntail, myself. I'm considering it now, though. I think a betta would be perfect for my 45g community tank.


----------



## AngelFins (Nov 19, 2014)

All I can see is a little baby betta swimming in circles around his head yelling "NOTICE ME SENPAI!" lol he's a gorgeous betta!!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

That second picture is BEAUTIFUL! Good lookin' CT. :3


----------



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

thanks!!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Senpai noticed me! KYAA!! (Im sorry I just had to)


----------

